# Getting young V to range farther?



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Curious if anyone might have a few tips for getting a year old V to range farther. Roothee, is the girl in question. She's well mannered, listens well, etc... - I'm thinking in her first few months with me I kept her in too tight when on no leash hikes. Now, when in the field - I want her to quarter width of the hunting party which she does really well, but will not range farther than 20 yards, I'd rather she ranged 30 to 40 yards max.

I know some of you prefer to let a pointing dog range as far as they want. Given where we hunt, I don't want that, but do want her to range a bit farther.

It's not a huge deal overall and I think simply with time and me just 'letting her go' this may change in due time. In the last few weeks, I've not said a word to her in the field other than if she truly needs to change directions, attempts to chase a deer, things that warrant a tone on the collar, or quick verbal command. And she does seem to be ranging 10 to 20 yards, instead of 5 to 15 or so.

Any tips/hints/suggestions, please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

do you train her with bumpers?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I could be from you keeping her rained in, in the past. Are it could be her bloodlines, or a combination of both. Might want to ask the breeder the range of her parents. My dogs learn HUP, it means run to the front. And that I want more distance between me and them. When they are learning it. I actually point to the front, when the command is given. Any time they go to far right/left, they hear HUP. The same thing if them start coming in to me and don't have their tongue hanging out.
If you have access to land that has sparse cover, use it to place birds far apart. A good 50 yards between birds and always in front of you.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Charlie,
Ever consider entering Rotthee in a Derby stakes at a pointing dog field trial? 

These events can be walking or off horseback and it is a great way to get a dog used to ranging out with its brace mate. Plus you will get tons of great information from the field trialers, who are a great group of folks. THey LOVE talking how to get the most performance out of these true athletes and you will see some of the best in your area running in the field.

If you have never gone it is well worth it. A lot of fun also.

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> If you have access to land that has sparse cover, use it to place birds far apart. A good 50 yards between birds and always in front of you.


This is good advice. Plant birds further out. 
It depends, really on the terrain you hunt, the birds you hunt, etc.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes breeding does enter into it - but not that much - it starts when you get the pup - a 20 or 30 ft light check cord & let the pup roam - if 4 the first 6mo the pup is only on lead - it will always hunt close - I say set my puppy free when I get them - then you train how far you want them 2 range - I use the 2min rule - better V on point or looking at me !


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone - appreciate it. I like the planted birds further out and farther apart idea and work her upwind. Will have a chance to do that this Saturday. Then repeat in a couple weeks as well.

RBD - never been to a field trial yet. Will need to find one once pheasant season ends. Been wanting to check out that side of life by spring.

I did speak with the breeder today - they said her dad (pretty salty in the field - not field trials) will range 40 to 50 yards in light cover. 20 to 30 in heavy cover. Her mom was a show dog. Roothee is tiny - runt female - 38lbs now.

I'm in South Dakota and this year has been wet in western SD especially - cover is thick most everywhere - even the true grasslands.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry Charlie - answered a general ? - not a 1yr old V - get a bumper launcher - birds far apart - short grass - all great answers - but the basic answer from me - you have to trust the V 2 answer your commands - that takes work - I like the whistle - then hand - e-collar if you use 1 - but use any of the above lightly - the first 6mo is when you teach commands - the next 16yrs - you refine them - still love hide & seek - after the trust is built - you can set how far the V ranges - this is not a Tuna Ad - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm in South Dakota and this year has been wet in western SD especially - cover is thick most everywhere - even the true grasslands[/color]

This and her age may have a lot to do with why she is hunting so close. Then add keeping her rained in previously.
I do a lot of dove and waterfowl hunting with Cash and noticed last year his range was growing shorter on quail from it. Not wanting to give up the other hunting with him, I started running him more in open fields. I would plant a pigeon or two in the field. He is older so the first bird would be 75-100 yards out, and the second one would be just as far from the first. This along with telling him Hup helped. Then I started putting my daughter's dog on the ground after a few trips out to the field. She is a big runner, and he had to compete to beat her to the birds. 

He will never be a big runner, its just not in his blood. But 40-50 yards out is fine with me.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

A quick Roothee update. She's been in the field 6 times in the last 4 weeks. She keeps getting better. Yesterday she ranged beautifully - for what I'd like.

Held a beautiful point on a rooster near a friend that was 30 yards from me (3 of us walking, Roothee was only dog and quartered perfect width between all 3 hunters, etc....). He was the only one with a shot - she held point for him, he flushed the bird 15 feet from Roothee, 2 shots, no bird......she was steady to shot.

Roothee stared at him for a second, then came running to me - during all this I said, did nothing, just watched. The look on her face said it all - loved her up for a minute and she went on hunting again.

GREAT time - so much fun to see her continue to learn and adapt and improve. Going on paid hunt this weekend - should be tons of birds. 2 days of birds galore - very excited to see how she does and hopefully, I don't goof anything up!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

CC - U & the V will have a great time on the set hunt -some will say OH - set or wild - birds R birds - the V has no ? - more birds the better the V - so glad 2 C a owner of a V in the field - much Vetter than a dog park - LOL - the PUP has a great future !!!!!!!!!


----------

